# Goodbye Uber!!



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

I finally found full-time work so Uber can naff off. I'll probably drive once a month to keep my account active in case I feel the need to be abused by strangers.

I literally went from making almost $400/week part time (under 20 hours, in the suburbs) to barely making $150. Those figures don't include tips or expenses, just what Uber pays me.

At least my car's suspension, brakes, tires... etc will thank me for giving it the break it deserves.


----------

